# Thin Fins



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like they are bringing them back. 

http://www.rapala.ca/products/storm/images/tf06_pic2.jpg


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Good idea, Bringin em back.. Just drives the collectors value up on the old colors.

Wish I had the catalog set


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ron Matthews said:


> Wish I had the catalog set


:evilsmile

What, No RT-29? I can see it now. New ThinFins-MADE IN CHINA:rant:

Martin


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I still have some Thin Fins hanging around from the mid-late 70's. They cast like a paper bag, but they were one of my two staples for fall walleye, the other being the origonal floating rapala.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

ESOX said:


> I still have some Thin Fins hanging around from the mid-late 70's. They cast like a paper bag, .


 
:lol:
Ya, I'm sure the new Plastic body will help alot.
Rap makes good stuff. But if they follow the trend as w/tot's and warts There won't be many colors to pick from.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If I recall correctly, the old Thin Fins were made by Storm. I think they say storm on the bottom.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Rapala did keep The "Storm" Line of lures as They purchased the company in 99, But there's Nothing Storm about these lures they are Rapalas.

I'm a tot junky, It's all New everything in the Newer Storm line up
thickness of materials, finishes, Hardware, hook hangers etc. Everythings changed.

I still prefer the old stuff myself. Ya, It was basically junk- But Damn do they catch fish. I like red label Tot's

Here's a good link- www.vintagestormlures.com color charts on here.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

The Brads Thinfish knock off isn't too bad. I liked the thin fins for eyes and spring brown trolling. They have that alewive type profile.


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

yah man, i actually heard about these coming back, right after i bought basically a replica of them made by mister twister


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Ron Matthews said:


> ...Here's a good link- www.vintagestormlures.com color charts on here.


Thanks for the like Ron! I have a few Thin Fins from all three catologs.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Carefull on that site, It got me in Lot's of trouble at home$$:coolgleam
Some serious collectors There in the N.W.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I have about 150 different Warts that Storm ( pre Rapala) made all new in the box. My Bro-n-law is a tot junky but is selling his collection out. I put my collection up for sell but with the economy the way it is I will not get the true value for it so I have put my collection for sell on hold. I fish with the tots for walleye a lot on the bay. I have quite a few pre Rapala tot's that I picked up to use for trading and fishing. The www.vintagestormlures.com sight is a good place to go for us Storm Junky's.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Hsp66- "blueberry muffin" In Package
Help?? 
I'd Pay Way to Much To secure it for my collection:help:


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Ron Matthews said:


> Hsp66- "blueberry muffin" In Package
> Help??
> I'd Pay Way to Much To secure it for my collection:help:


I don't have any but my bro-n-law might. He is selling out. I'll get back to you if he has any.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

slowpoke said:


> I don't have any but my bro-n-law might. He is selling out. I'll get back to you if he has any.


No He Doesn't


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Ron Matthews said:


> No He Doesn't


Guess you know Rick. He had a good collection and is selling them out. I had a list of the ones he had but don't have it anymore. I tried. The extra H Tot's I have are common. Sorry.


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

im glad they are bringing back the thin fins. a long time coming IMO. brad's does have some colors available, but what made storm lures was their ability to do custom runs of local specific colors, just for local demand. it was awesome back then. my dad was a huge walleye fisherman and loved his storm tots, thinfins, thinfin fatso's, short warts, etc. in as many color combos as you could think of. too bad the old school magnum size(3.75") thinfins aren't available yet. 

plus my favorite color(dad's too) "silver scale" or the current version "silver shad" is there on the canadien site!!! looks like he'll be very suprised for his birthday this year. by far its one of those lures you can catch anything on. good deal!

anybody know why the thinfins are not on the US storm site or the US rapala site yet? cabelas has them in their online catalog already and BPS retail stores already have a few on the shelves. anybody have another source to purchase them?

thanks,

mark


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

martin1950 said:


> :evilsmile
> 
> What, No RT-29?
> Martin


That was the first thing I noticed! No Red w/Black squiggles


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

157 was the schizz. Still is- caught a couple 5# eyes on the bay way up high on it last summer. 

Thinfins and Brad's Thinfish are my #1 "go to" for casting weedbeds after dark for eyes.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

anybody know why the thinfins are not on the US storm site or the US rapala site yet?
thanks,

mark[/quote]

seen them in the new normark catalogs?


----------

